# 1970 GTO Judge RAM Air lll



## Mewo (Aug 9, 2019)

Good evening. I have a 1970 GTO Judge with Ram Air and manual transmission. I have had the car since September. Having an issue with the carburetor. Bogging down at acceleration. Was planning on getting a rebuild. I found the number of the carb which is 7040263 with an additional number of 1075. In researching, I was looking in the shop manual and it referenced 1970 GTO Judge, manual trans. With Ram Air carb should be 7040273. Here’s my questions. 1- what is the correct carb for this car? 2- if the forth number in serial number is a “0” then wasn’t this carb manufactured in 1970? But the 1075 number referenced is carb built on the 107th day 1975? Sorry if this is confusing but any help would be appreciated. THANKS


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi

welcome 

by take is

1975 107th day service replacement carb for a 1970 4 speed 350hp GTO non ram air

great carb set up correctly ....

use it ..... 3500.00 the cost of a real one buys alot of gas and insurance ...

and that carb number has been faked alot thru the years ....

stick with what u have unlesss it has some unseen issues

Scott

just my .02 cents


----------

